# It's Time to Support America and the POTUS....RIGHT NOW ! DO THE RIGHT THING !



## nononono (Sep 26, 2019)

*This is a Serious Call to Action for ALL American Citizens who
realize what is being done to these United States ...

The Democrats/Rhinos and Politicians who are ALL complicit 
to the actions we are witnessing that is eroding the very structure
of our country.....COME TOGETHER AND FORCE A CHANGE !

What we witnessed today was the straw that broke the Camels back..
No more will we put up with this Socialist/Communist experiment 
the Liberals are trying to force down Americas Throat...

This has to and WILL change....The corruption needs to be flushed 
from our Local/County/State/Federal Government...

DO NOT SIT ON YOUR HANDS AND WATCH THIS TRAIN WRECK ANYMORE !

Relay this message Pier to Pier....!

Let the momentum build exponentially ..AND IT WILL !

This is a SERIOUS call to action.....This is the Moment we as American Citizens
can STOP the CRIMINAL CORRUPTION in it's Tracks !!!!

*
*MAKE AMERICA GREAT !*

*AND *

*KEEP IT GREAT FOREVER !*


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2019)

*Don't be Afraid......!*

*This will only get worse with inaction !*

*What Adam Schiff did yesterday with his*
*" Reading " of a parody is exactly what *
*I am referencing....!*

*The Criminals are attempting to steal our *
*country right in front of our eyes !*

*Don't be afraid to take a stand...!*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 27, 2019)

nononono said:


> *This is a Serious Call to Action for ALL American Citizens who
> realize what is being done to these United States ...
> 
> The Democrats/Rhinos and Politicians who are ALL complicit
> ...


Well I’ve done as you asked.  I’ve relayed your call from pier to pier, and nobody, and this forum is full of idiots with your same set of warped values, nobody among and strangely your compatriots are interested to joining your revulsion.  Or revolution. 

BTW, what is pier to pier anyway?  There was only a frothy sea soap about a quarter mile south of Manhattan Beach Pier, if that’s the support you’re looking for.


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2019)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 290685, member: 2987"

Well I’ve done as you asked.  
I’ve relayed your call from pier to pier, and nobody, and this 
forum is full of idiots with your same set of warped values, nobody 
among and strangely your compatriots are interested to joining your revulsion.  
Or revolution.

BTW, what is pier to pier anyway?  
There was only a frothy sea soap about a quarter mile south of 
Manhattan Beach Pier, if that’s the support you’re looking for.

/QUOTE

*Hooked up.....!!!*








*Yeah....I gottcha ......! *

*Don't worry ...you'll be free to go after I*
*run ya under the prop a couple a times....*


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2019)

*You asked what pier to pier is....*

*You don't know....?*

*Oh my....*

*Peer to Peer....*

*Swim in it for awhile..*


----------

